# Congratulations 2xg



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Congratulations on being re-awarded MS MVP:thumb:

Keep up the hard work.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Woohoo! Awesomely nice!:dance: And well-deserved.:thumb:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Nice job ! Grats


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Congratulations . . Much deserved! !


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Bruce!! :flowers:

Thanks everyone!!!

Rayda


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations Rayda! Amazing work you have been doing


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Told you didn't I? Congrats!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hmmm...I think I know what you want. :whistling:


Glaswegian said:


> Told you didn't I? Congrats!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

2xg said:


> Hmmm...I think I know what you want. :whistling:


Me too! :grin::lil:

Congrats on the award!


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well done Rayda :thumb:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well earned Rayda, congratulations







.........


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks MC, Bo and Tom! :flowers:

I really wish that I could retire earlier, but every April 1st, I keep on getting renewed, bummer!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

well done!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, it is great to see you rewarded for your efforts they reflect in your case on your ability and willingness to help, so well deserved.

Which brings me to the point, we as an industry do not offer a rewards system, maybe we should, separate from any corporate self interest group.

Maybe it takes some old fart like me to start the ball rolling.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Well done!!! :4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

jenae said:


> Hi, it is great to see you rewarded for your efforts they reflect in your case on your ability and willingness to help, so well deserved.
> 
> Which brings me to the point, we as an industry do not offer a rewards system, maybe we should, separate from any corporate self interest group.
> 
> Maybe it takes some old fart like me to start the ball rolling.



Maybe you should start the Moderators of TSF awards? Or a Moderator banquet? 

Or ever give the best moderater a Lambogini Gaordo...and me..of course:grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

defriend said:


> Or ever give the best moderater a Lambogini Gaordo


:ermm::huh::huh:


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Well done 2xg.

Very kewl


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> :ermm::huh::huh:


What?!? Everyone likes sport cars... usaully pointless on erands, but cool nevertheless.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

True, but I believe you meant Lamborghini Gallardo.:lol:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

back on topic


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

I meant that..but what I said is an older model..

also..There might be a Lambogini congratulation..that has 2 times g-force:grin:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Truly deserved and earned.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks ALL for the kinds words and wishes. :flowers:

@jenae - I think I got lucked out again, 3rd year. I wish to be retired earlier in the Forums, but keeps on getting renewed...:sigh:


> Maybe it takes some old fart like me to start the ball rolling.


To those of you that would like to be nominated as MVP, please send me a PM I will be more than happy to submit and nominate you (if you are qualified). Note, that the MVP panel is looking for good quality (including proper grammar and keep an eye on your typos - I know no one is perfect) and quantity of posts, not how many resolved Threads you have. :smile:
More info here: MVP Award Homepage


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Congrats :flowers:
keep it up :smile:


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrats 2xg! Great effort.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations Rayda!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice work Rayda nothing to worry about and those articles paid off big time.:thumb:


----------

